# ZEM Hearing Protection



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I first heard about these over at Matt's Basement Workshop. I really don't understand completely how these guys work, but they do work really well. I've been waiting to try them out for a while now. I went over to help Dorje mill a tree into some lumber using a chainsaw, and thought this would be a good test. They worked great! They dramatically cut down on the noise, but I was still able to hear the saw. I even try it with them on, and it was a very loud chainsaw.

I wore them most of the day, and they were very comfortable. They don't go inside the ear like other ear plugs, they surround the ear canal with a soft foam. They also don't cover the entire ear, like the "ear muff" style which seem to get hot for me. This make them very conformable to wear for a long time.

They don't cost that much, and I think you can get them through LJ store (through Amazon).


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting, I've been wondering how well they work. I am currently using those little in the ear plastic things on a cord and I like them but they can get uncomfortable. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Mark,

I posted this comment quite awhile and maybe an updated is in order. I still love these guys, and they work great! I used to use those those yellow cone shaped ear protectors and they did the job, but can be uncomfortable over long periods. The ZEMs are very comfortable and are very easy on the ears. Maybe it's time to post a review here on LJ.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Sure, a review is always a good idea, especially now that you've got such a long timeframe using them. Are they showing any escessive signs of wear and tear?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

No signs of any wear yet. They come with a few replacement ear foam pieced, but the originals still look good.


----------

